# After market cabs for tractors



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone use a tractor or mini backhoe, ie: JD110, Kubota L48-L45 etc, for snow removal with an after market cab? I am curious what your opinions of the cabs are. Are they excessively noisy, are heaters and defrosters effective? What types do you like best?


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

I have a Kubota L48, with a Sims cab. For the price, the quality wasn't the greatest, the instructions SUCKED. Had holes that didn't line up, and Sims didn't really have an answer for it. The heater that came with it works great, no issues with keeping warm, I was fine with a sweatshirt in 10 degree weather for hours at a time. Noise isn't to the point that I needed hearing protection, but it's no where near as nice as the newer tractors that come with factory cabs. I paid 6k for the cab if that helps. For the right price, I would be willing to sell the whole deal, tractor and cab.


----------

